# Limited Edition Seaview Lighting Kit



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Just An Illusion will be coming out with a limited number of light kits for the Moebius Seaview.

This is for pre-wire lights and decal Once they are gone they are gone.

Price $59.99

Sale will start November 21 2008 

http://www.needfulthings.net/jai/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=49

www.justanillusion.biz


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Is a battery enclosure included? What is the required power source, and where does the battery get stored at... in the model, or outside of it?

Do the sail lights flash, or are they steady on?

How is the interior lit?

Are the instruments lit?

Do you have any pics of a model completed with the kit?


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

gareee said:


> Is a battery enclosure included? What is the required power source, and where does the battery get stored at... in the model, or outside of it?
> 
> Do the sail lights flash, or are they steady on?
> 
> ...


This is our stander light kit with a flatlight and inverter. Lights don't flash and comes with a battery clip and decals are use instead of painting.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Is it first come, first served? You taking preorders?


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Gil,
You can count me in for one!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

The page says no preorders.. seems pretty clear to me...

"This ridiculous sale may never come again so get yours now while quantity lasts !!! 
Sale begins November 21 and will only be available for purchase here from JAI !!! "

"** NO pre-orders accepted. Product available for purchase on date indicated above. "


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks Garee, but you assumed that I clicked on the link.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

I would think if you were interested in the product that you would check the link out, look and see what was available, for what you were paying.

Least if *I* was interested in purchasing something for 70 bucks, I'd check out the provided links.

Course I'm not a hobbytalk Pro like you are...


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Dude, Why the attitude?What have I said or done? I didn't check out the link. Don't be a jerk.


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

F91 said:


> Dude, Why the attitude?What have I said or done? I didn't check out the link. Don't be a jerk.


"Dude"...?

How old are you?

David,


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

You saw the "dude" but ignored the "jerk" part. Typical Merriman. Do you require more deference? 
Taken to PM. I don't need the attacks.

And I do realize the repercussions of the PM's I've sent.


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

F91 said:


> You saw the "dude" but ignored the "jerk" part. Typical Merriman. Do you require more deference?
> Taken to PM. I don't need the attacks.
> 
> And I do realize the repercussions of the PM's I've sent.


The Prosecution rests our case, your Honor.

David,


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PM for you, sir F91...


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

James- I appreciate that. 
Regardless of others intent, I always try to be part of a positive exchange and I apologize to everyone for turning this into a less than fun thread.


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the defense, guys, but none should really be needed. he didn't bother to look at the available information when he posted, and took offense to my post.

No biggie, and it's water off a duck's back, despite personal offensive replies from him.

And no, F91, I wont add men to my interests, because my wife would probably take offense to that.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

gareee said:


> I would think if you were interested in the product that you would check the link out, look and see what was available, for what you were paying.
> 
> Least if *I* was interested in purchasing something for 70 bucks, I'd check out the provided links.
> 
> Course I'm not a hobbytalk Pro like you are...


 


david merriman said:


> "Dude"...?
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> David,


I'd say that F91 is at least _mature enough_ to not start TROLLING, unlike the two of you. Read the TOS, gentlemen. Your behavior of both of you isn't appreciated here as it adds nothing to the discussion at hand and instead tends to incite a flame war. One might think that someone of your... reputation... should have already known that, Merriman. 

Sorry, Gil.


----------



## DLHamblin (Nov 7, 2008)

Gilusions said:


> Just An Illusion will be coming out with a limited number of light kits for the Moebius Seaview.
> 
> This is for pre-wire lights and decal Once they are gone they are gone.
> 
> ...



Wow! That's a great price, just the type lighting kit I was looking for (no soldering :thumbsup: )


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Griffworks said:


> I'd say that F91 is at least _mature enough_ to not start TROLLING, unlike the two of you. Read the TOS, gentlemen. Your behavior of both of you isn't appreciated here as it adds nothing to the discussion at hand and instead tends to incite a flame war. One might think that someone of your... reputation... should have already known that, Merriman.
> 
> Sorry, Gil.


An open letter to Mr. Merriman --

DOOD! How are you! What's with Griff? He no likey you? 

I never thought you "trolled" but rather piped up when you either A) had something of importance to contribute, or B) when things got SO absurd that someone has to put the kiddies in their place. Considering the relativly few folk we have of your caliber on hobbytalk, I guess it mostly falls to you!

I miss the days when they did not monitor the message boards so heavily, and a proper level of respect was shown towards people like yourself. Or just a damn good e-fight ensued! I always liked it when someone went after you, not knowing who you were or what they were REALLY stepping in. Like I said before -- I'd just go pop the popcorn and sit and wait for the demolition...

I hope you continue to ignore the "DOODS" and keep coming around. I, for one, _really_ enjoy reading your posts -- even when they are just disciplining the kiddies. Actually, I guess to tell the truth, I like those posts the best.

Gil has a great price on his lighting kit. Whiners will now complain that for 60 bucks, it no blinky!!!! 

Morons and people with opinions.... you can fill in the rest yourself.

Respectfully yours, and no disrespect towards ole' Gill,


--Henry


Griff -- WHY ALL THE HARSHNESS??????


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

gareee said:


> Is a battery enclosure included? What is the required power source, and where does the battery get stored at... in the model, or outside of it?
> 
> Do the sail lights flash, or are they steady on?
> 
> ...


I just read this thread, clicked the link and watched both video clips provided in the link. and saw everything in those clips that gareee asked about !" Do the sail lights flash, or are they steady on?

How is the interior lit?

Are the instruments lit?

Do you have any pics of a model completed with the kit?

the clips answer those questions so why ask ? 
gareee, F-91 asked a question and you replied to him with
"I would think if you were interested in the product that you would check the link out, look and see what was available, for what you were paying.

Least if *I* was interested in purchasing something for 70 bucks, I'd check out the provided links.

Course I'm not a hobbytalk Pro like you are... "

F-91 didn't deserve that kind of response from you because he didn't click the link, apparently you clicked that link and all the questions YOU asked were already answered in that link with Pictures ! So yes YOU did have an attitude with F-91 that was uncalled for when you clicked that link but still asked about the products features that were answered completly in that link !


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Speaking of "kiddies, morons and people with opinions"... 

If folks can't learn to be mature enough to behave like adults, then they themselves get disciplined. I'm sure you know a lot more than you pretend to know, "Henry", and baiting is akin to TROLLING. Merriman is no better than anyone else in the forums when it comes to making snide comments. His talent doesn't give him special dispensation to treat others poorly. Plus, people here at Hobby Talk need to be able to have the freedom to be themselves - so long as its in a respectful fashion - and not have to worry about someone attacking them for asking a question or simply for being themselves. 

Sorry, Gil. You'll need to start a new thread.


----------

